# Old car, what do i need to cover up?



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

I own an old 1986 BMW E30 and want to give the engine bay a detail but what needs to be covered? it obviously has little electrics but i don't want to damage anything!

and would a pressure washer be too much? would a mist house attachment be better?

cheers


----------



## trd-gt (May 24, 2009)

Maybe use a waterbased cleaner and you can just mist and wipe off. E30's are bad enough for rust without hosing dirty water into places you can't dry out


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That misting is a great strategy just proceed with care, plenty of apc you can always have a second go later which will improve the overall look. 

John Tht.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

dont use the pressure washer, just spray on some cleaner, brush in a gently rinse. If i remember rightly there is a fusebox over on the passenger side.

Matt


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i jet wash my 80s vw's all the time 

cover up the ecu and dizzy you should be fine , dont point the jet directly into any elec bits

you can go around with airline or wd40 and blast the connectors afterwards if you want...only thing ive ever had is water in the dizzy cap and thats because i dont bother covering anything


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Unfortunately didn't get the time i wanted and i wanted to test my hex logic pads out so i had a quick go.. first went over with some degreaser then went on with the apc and agitated it.. still have a lot of work to do but i think i can get it looking great again!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

coming along nice...you might end up having to take some bits off to clean then better etc
maybe a respray on that aircleaner


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah the area behind the aircleaner was a struggle to clean, so tomorrow im gonna attempt to get in there.. and as for the aircleaner im looking for a nice replacement!

The hood itself also needs a clean but the foam is so gone is crumbles as soon as you touch it.. going all over my clean engine bay -.-


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That does look better always a work in progress, love those rims.

John Tht.


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

It definitely does mate, wasn't too bothered about the engine bay before hand but now i want it looking immaculate!


----------

